# Best time to go to the pier?



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Typically which day is less pack during the week to go to the pier during this time of year? So I some kind of fighting chase to catching my first pier ling. Thanks everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Northwind and muddy condition....you will have it all to yourself....whats crazy though is when they are in the area ,they will pop up and give you a shot at them when they come by....there was a heck of a bite a couple years ago with those conditions...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

THIS time of yr. there is not a good time to avoid the crowd.
give it a month, let the cobia swarm go away and most weekday mornings there's plenty of room.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I figured it would be like that. I haven't ling fished in two years but last time I did I swear people take off for a month to catch them.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I recommend going during the week. If you go during the early morning about sunrise, there will be a larger crowd than during mid morning. That is because everyone will be fishing before school/work


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

weekdays 10-2


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am waiting till May 12-14 to take off. Seems about right. Maybe I can see a few stragglers or a big king.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Knew a guy that loved to pier fish for ling.... action was pretty good one morning and he began to need to take a dump.... but couldn't stand the idea of giving up his spot on the rail. Well the Mexican food he had the night before only gave him one warning shot and this guy ends up crapping his pants big time.... he said it actually ran out one of the legs on his coveralls and he had to keep kicking the turds in the water. The smell was so awful that it made the guy next to him gag. Several others cussed him and asked him to leave but the guy figured it couldn't get any worse and he was actually feeling better so he stayed.... and to his surprise, so did everyone else! Point being that if the fishing is good you can't run those guys off, even with a man sized dirty diaper... so I just don't think there is a good time to go to the pier!


----------

